

Show HN: Hue-Wheel for HTML5 browsers - abdias
https://github.com/epistemex/huewheel

======
abdias
This is a hue/saturation/lightness wheel control, or color-picker if you like.
It has plenty of options and can be adjusted in size and appearance. Being
able to super-impose it on top of the image being adjusted was a key factor
(for design reasons) but not essential for operation. It is licensed as MIT.

